#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Computador Xbox 360 to One!

## TreiscBr

Como se tratam de computadores para video games, na verdade o que muda são implementações, digamos que o Xbox 360 tem uma arquitetura e, que o One é sucessor, efetuaram umas melhoradinhas (foi implementado mudanças insignificantes em sua arquitetura), deste modo, para um bom entendedor meia palavra basta, o que rege ou o que muda de um para o outro? Resposta: jogada de marketing ( o bisu da coisa não contam! ). Se ambos, são da mesma arquitetura. Existe algum modo de voce mudar de 360 para o One? Isto me parece ensinamento, para alunos de primário, devido que se trata de um equipamento idêntico, só se mudou o nome. kkkkkkkkk

http://targethd.net/xbox-one-vs-xbox...is-diferencas/ 

Dá para ver que se trata mais uma vez de golpe de marketing, já que houve a época do 3redlight, que faturaram horrores, e com mudanças de novas versões e jogos, deixam os brasileiros na mão, enquanto que os americanos sempre levam vantagens, basta ver que o custo é de 400 dolares e aqui tem politico ganhando no mole, em cima da criançada que vai de faixa de idade dos 4 anos aos 99 anos de idade, um público de altissima demanda, assim nós que somos os inventores da roda (cá entre nós, os brasileiros são os que possuem a supremacia de serem os melhores inventores do mundo), por que não obtermos algum tipo de vantagem, e não sermos consumidores inescrupulosos, e cairmos nas mãos do Tio Sam, temos que dar a volta por cima e ganharmos o mercado, enfim sempre tem aquele jeitinho brasileiro. Quem inventou o Kinect, foi japonês. kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk Cadê os expert´s brasileiros agora, para Xbox 360 <=> Xbox One! Inda, ou já temos quem tá maquinando desmascarar o Xbox One (segredos para nós brasileiros é jogar com bolinha de gude).

----------

